# Vaginal granulated tissue.



## cwpierce (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm working a Pre-cert and have a question. What code would we use for resection of vaginal granulated tissue? The closest I have seen so far is 57135 but I am not sure that works. Also, we have a Sling procedure as well which is 57288. Would the resection be global to the Sling procedure? Thank you all for any help. I'm new to OB/GYN coding.

Casey


----------



## preserene (Oct 22, 2012)

It is not a cyst nor tumor. It is the granulation tissues grown from the scar or incisional area of the surgery done recently. It is a benign lesion and the code 57135 does not apply to this.
The excision code 11440 benign lesion of the mucous membrane does apply for the vaginal granulation lesion. 
If it was encountered and done during the global period, it should be included.


----------



## cwpierce (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you so much for the responce preserene.


----------

